# CPT 20610 denials......



## nneecole (Jan 25, 2012)

I know the CPT 20610 can't be used for Sacroiliac injections. But why am I now getting denials on knee and hip injections? I am doing everything the same but now for some reason they are getting denied. Please help. I have spent hours on the Medicare website and now I want to jump off a bridge. Thank you.


----------



## Tracey Thompson (Jan 25, 2012)

*More Info Needed*

What is the denial code/reason that you are being provided with?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 25, 2012)

yes it may be the dx code .. what is he denial reason and what dx code are you using and what J code.


----------



## msr1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

yes, need more info...denial code reason


----------



## nneecole (Feb 3, 2012)

I will ask my billing dept and get back. Thanks guys.


----------



## dzonks (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you checked the Medicare LCD? Also, are you using a RT or LT modifier?


----------



## emgarcia (Feb 7, 2012)

*20610*

It could be the DX and the modifiers are needed. What is the rejection code?

Eva


----------



## halebill (Feb 8, 2012)

Is the patient in a global period? You may need to attach a 58 or 79.


Bill Hale, CPC


----------



## nneecole (Feb 9, 2012)

You know ladies it was the LT and RT. Yes!!!!!!!!!! I love you all.


----------



## halebill (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not a lady, but I love you, too!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Feb 9, 2012)

halebill said:


> I'm not a lady, but I love you, too!



I think because there is not to many of us men coders they forget about us Bill... LOL


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 9, 2012)

hey wait so they got denied for the RT and LT modifier or you needed to add them?


----------

